# 7 year old Football Clubs



## Debz79 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can anyone please help me?

My son is 7 and would love to join a football club to train, we live in Fuengirola and wondered if anyone knew of any clubs local that i could take him to? I've heard that some expats have set one up in Los Boliches or La Cala can anyone tell me times, days and places.

Thanks


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Debz79 said:


> Can anyone please help me?
> 
> My son is 7 and would love to join a football club to train, we live in Fuengirola and wondered if anyone knew of any clubs local that i could take him to? I've heard that some expats have set one up in Los Boliches or La Cala can anyone tell me times, days and places.
> 
> Thanks


I dont know about the expat ones (try Kids on the costa mag?) but the town hall has football training for kids in Santa Fe football stadium in Los Boliches and in the Elola sports centre. Training sessions are twice a week for an hour with a football match about once a month on a Friday. It is very cheap - about 12e a month if you are registered at the town hall - and you only pay an initial 11e to register with the sports centre. You can find out details through the town hall website fuengirola.org 
My son used to go on a Monday and a Wednesday to Santa Fe, but there are also classes on a Tuesday and Thursday. I am not sure about the times for 7 year olds but normally the younger children go about 5.30 or 6.30pm. My son went to the ones for four and five year olds at 4.30pm and then the next age group up went at 5.30pm etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------

